# firefox fails to load certain webpages

## MasterDragon

I'm having an issue where firefox fails to load certain webpages.  Example: gentoo.org will not load but forums.gentoo.org will.  This only happens with firefox on this installation, the pages work fine with opera (as well as with firefox on my windows installation on this computer).

I have tried deleting my ~/.mozilla/firefox directory as well as unmerge-ing and re-emerging firefox.

Also, this may or may not be related: pidgin seems unable to connect as well.

----------

## sebaro

I'm having the same issue but in konqueror (gentoo.org doesn't load but forums.gentoo.org and packages.gentoo.org do).

----------

## gentoo-dev

http://gentoo.org gets redirected to http://www.gentoo.org/ (I'm using Firefox)

----------

## MasterDragon

the problem is not specific to gentoo.org

----------

## bendeguz

 *MasterDragon wrote:*   

> the problem is not specific to gentoo.org

 

can you reach those pages in text based browsers?

----------

## MasterDragon

Yes.

As I mentioned in my first post, I am only having this issue with Firefox.

----------

## Raptor85

Hmm, one thing you can try,  go into about:config and set network.http.pipelining to false, see if you can connect with that off (if that's not the issue, turn it back on, it's a big speedup on some pages)

----------

## MasterDragon

no such luck, it is off by default.

----------

